# Unity Day



## Michael Neumann (May 29, 2013)

Brethren,

Masons of Texas has proven time and time again that it is one of the most unifying forces on the web. Some of our most controversial discussions have led to light and provided a path forward that all brethren find agreeable. Currently there are a number of issues facing our grand fraternity. They range from declining membership due to the natural ebb and flow of interest, thru the real threat of clandestine masonry, to splits in the ranks between PHA and ‘Mainstream’. Numerous threads have been posted, articles written by Grand Lodges, and even the United Grand Lodge of England has commented on some of these issues. The issues we face are complex and multifaceted but might be resolved with a rather simple solution provided in an offhand remark by Brother Vincent. 

Community events such as joint PHA-MS cookouts could be the remedy. To expand upon this we could engage the community in much the same manner churches do. Conducting joint 

-Roadside cleanups
-Flat tire hotline (great for wives of masons that don’t have AAA)
-Supporting the local food bank
-Clothing drives
-Joint Masonic garage sales that donate X% to the local battered women’s shelter


All of this could possibly be done without violating obligations, we need to research this. It would distill myths about our fraternity and allow the community to see us actioning the 3 principle tenants of Faith, Hope, and Charity.


----------



## widows son (May 29, 2013)

•I like this.


----------



## Michael Neumann (May 29, 2013)

Would June 20th/21st – Saint John the Baptist Day / Summer Solstice be too soon to kick things off?


----------



## kosei (May 29, 2013)

Our Grand session is June 20-23 but i like the ideas, lets make them reality.





Michael Neumann said:


> Would June 20th/21st – Saint John the Baptist Day / Summer Solstice be too soon to kick things off?


----------



## bupton52 (May 29, 2013)

Michael Neumann said:


> Would June 20th/21st – Saint John the Baptist Day / Summer Solstice be too soon to kick things off?



Our Grand Session starts on that day.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Good idea, Bro Neumann.....I think that this Holiday Season would be great, in that it allows for enough time to brainstorm and get ONE SIMPLE PROJECT planned and completed..............The Holidays always brings plenty of opportunities to participate in Clothing Drives, volunter at the Houston Food Bank, and or even serve food to the needy at the George R Brown Convention Center for either Thanksgiving or Christmas Dinner before dining with our own families...............Once that's done, the other charity and fellowship opportunities will come rather easily.............

It should definitely merit the attention of the Media, which in turn will allow the community at large to see MWPHGLoTX and GLoTX Brothers working together on something............It's not hard, Brothers........Put on our Lodge Polo Shirts, show up, WORK, fellowship, then we're done.........afterward, there should be the opportunity for REFRESHMENT, along with a few Brotherly IGLOO COOLERS nearby.    For those like minded individuals who are progressive and WANT INTERVISITATION, CHARITY AND FELLOWSHIP are two good ways to start............FOR THOSE CLOSED MINDED INDIVIDUALS WHO DON'T-------STAY AT HOME                BRO JONES


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 1, 2013)

What about a kickball or softball game or just a BBQ at the park to warm everyone up? I'm sure a couple of our PMs have a little bit of wind left in them. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 2, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> Our Grand Session starts on that day.





Michael Neumann said:


> Would June 20th/21st – Saint John the Baptist Day / Summer Solstice be too soon to kick things off?




Sounds like the end of June and first part of July will be super busy for a lot of us. I know that for the GLoTX that is the season of installations...


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like the journey and path forward starts right here!


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 3, 2013)

I mentioned this to some fellas, but I think there is some karma to veteran's services.  Its the sort of thing that even the most conservative sort of men in a lodge can get behind.  As is stuff that reach out to the local Police.

Someone mentioned the Wounded Warrior Project:

http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/give-back.aspx

Also, as far as trash cleanups - may I suggest that Masons Of Texas actually adopt a stretch of highway somewhere.  It is a "neutral" organization to do it under the auspices of.  And that we all make the drive a couple of times a year, come together, clean it up, and have a BBQ.  It kills several birds with one stone.

Lets move the ball.


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 3, 2013)

Michael Hatley said:


> I mentioned this to some fellas, but I think there is some karma to veteran's services.  Its the sort of thing that even the most conservative sort of men in a lodge can get behind.  As is stuff that reach out to the local Police.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Wounded Warrior Project:
> 
> ...



Thats an excellent idea Brother Hatley, especially the BBQ part. LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 3, 2013)

We may not be able to discuss the ritual, but we can pry each other's ribs recipes out of each other sure enough!!  :beer:


----------



## Michael Neumann (Jun 3, 2013)

Michael Hatley said:


> I mentioned this to some fellas, but I think there is some karma to veteran's services.  Its the sort of thing that even the most conservative sort of men in a lodge can get behind.  As is stuff that reach out to the local Police.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Wounded Warrior Project:
> 
> ...



Both ideas would be an outstanding start. http://www.dot.state.tx.us/trv/aah/  it is free and Masons of Texas gets their name on a big hwy sign.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 4, 2013)

You Brethren make me proud. This is what Masonry should be about.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 28, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> You Brethren make me proud. This is what Masonry should be about.



Make the saying true "every thing big in Texas "


My Freemasonry HD


----------

